# Delta Lathe at Woodcraft



## mikespenturningz (Oct 31, 2012)

I got a catalog today from WoodCraft and am noticing that the Delta lathes are not listed in it? Anyone have any info about that?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 31, 2012)

Delta Lathe is also not on WoodCraft's website! I was there on Saturday and they had them in the store but were not pushing them that is for sure?


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe it is deal time!


----------



## Keith Heyer (Nov 1, 2012)

I read somewhere...might have been here...that Delta was discontinuing their 46-460. I don't know if that is true because I have not contacted Delta personally.

It is concerning to me because I bought my 46-460 from Woodcraft and they have been having a hard time getting the stands in for them which they still owe me one. I need to make a call to Woodcraft.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 1, 2012)

Delta lathe parts are becoming hard to get.  Even the Delta Service Centers are having problems with getting parts.  If I was selling machinery and the repair parts were being discontinued, I would discontinue selling their machines.


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 1, 2012)

i have said in other post delta tools are no longer being made, lathe , unisaw drill press nothing if you find one and whant it get  dont wait.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried this site for parts?  Delta 46-460 (type 1)  

Delta 46-460 Parts List and Diagram - (Type 1) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I thought that the Delta was what I wanted but I may wait and see what floats up to the top. the Jet 1220 looks pretty good too. Also Grizzly has one in that size that offers outboard turning so that is interesting. Anyone know anything about the Nova Corsair 2 that looks pretty decent? I am going to just sit back and see what happens I guess?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 1, 2012)

Lenny said:


> Has anyone tried this site for parts?  Delta 46-460 (type 1)
> 
> Delta 46-460 Parts List and Diagram - (Type 1) : eReplacementParts.com



That site will be good if they stock the parts, it is my guess they order them as needed! Most places don't want to have stock anymore they simply drop ship most anything.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 1, 2012)

mikespenturningz said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried this site for parts? Delta 46-460 (type 1)
> ...


 
Agreed! .... but the bottom line is: can they get them? Often times it's getting the right source. I must admit if I were buying one now I would have some trepidation, but having one already I'm just going to wait and see how this plays out. Not willing to admit it's a forgone conclusion that they won't get the parts issue worked out.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is a copy of a letter I just sent to Fine Woodworking concerning the Delta issues and rumours..  I would ask others who share concern to voice that concern as well, perhaps to Delta themselves. Share links and make some noise! 

Hello,

As a long time reader of your magazine, which is considered the industry leader, I would like to ask your help in a matter that has many concerned; Are Delta Power tools and their replacement parts being discontinued?

There have been many posts on Sawmill Creek and the IAP (PENTURNER'S FORUM) concerning difficulty in obtaining parts under warranty for many Delta power tools and specifically the Delta 46-460 lathe for which you gave a Best Buy review. Is Delta stopping production of this and other power tools? The parts division was being switched over to someone else (?) ...is that going to get straightened out and be a continuous source for parts? What good is a 5 year warranty if no parts are available? 

These are some of the questions Delta users are asking. These are questions that Fine Woodworking magazine should be finding answers to and letting their readers know about!

Thank you for your consideration!

Lenny Howard


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 1, 2012)

Lenny said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > Lenny said:
> ...



Yes that is a good point. I am sure you will be able to get the parts you need when you need them. It is too bad that it appears that they are discontinuing this model because it seems like it is the lathe that all others are being to compared to. It makes it a bit difficult for the rest of us to know what to do. Thankfully I have my shopsmith and can turn pens until I sort things out.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 1, 2012)

I see that Delta has taken the 46-455 off their website! But the 46-460 is still there!


----------



## Keith Heyer (Nov 1, 2012)

I spoke to Woodcraft today about the Delta issue. According to Woodcraft, Delta is filing for bankruptcy. That is why Woodcraft is no longer carrying their tools. Woodcraft is hoping another company will come in and buy Delta. 

It kinda upsets me that a company would sell a lathe and offer a free leg stand with it knowing that there was a good chance that the product couldn't be delivered! 

The most important thing is the lathe is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Alzey (Nov 1, 2012)

Just my luck.  I love my Delta lathe.  Guess I better order the bed extender while I can still find one


----------



## Keith Heyer (Nov 1, 2012)

I was looking at buying the bed extender after the new year but I think I am going to scrap that idea. I will save my money and invest in a bigger lathe once I outgrow this one.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 1, 2012)

I would not be too quick to  count the Delta lathe out for the count. It sounds like it is a great lathe already and I would not be worried at all about upgrading one that I already had.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 2, 2012)

Delta Power Equip Corp, headquarters located in Anderson, SC since 2011, doesn’t look like they have updated their web site for awhile. 

I do not know if Delta is going bankrupt. Delta a subsidiary of Chang Type Industrial CO.LTD and their e-mail address is CHANG TYPE Industrial Co., Ltd.

Might want to direct questions to those toty.com folks.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 2, 2012)

I was at WoodCraft on Saturday and they didn't happen to mention that Delta had done this they were selling as if nothing was going on. I bet someone picks them up and continues this lathe!


----------



## Wildman (Nov 2, 2012)

Could it be just down turn in economy affecting both lathes & parts supply shipped here? 

Nightly news telling us manufacturing in China slowing down because of low demand from both US and Europe. 

Chang Type Industrial Co Ltd (1541.TW) Company Profile | Reuters.com


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 2, 2012)

Maybe prices need to start reflecting what people can afford to pay. It seems to me that effective wages in this country have shrinking for several years now and prices have still been going up! Maybe the prices of these products coming out of China should reflect less profit and maybe sell more of them.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 2, 2012)

I can see how it might be a concern for new buyers or if you are thinking of add-ons.  I started buying quality tools with my dad about 50 years ago and I have never had one break down, or even a bearing go out.  I have replaced an on/off switch and a drive belt...

Here is a business opportunity - pick up one of the cracked ones on ebay and part it out.  There are guys on ebay buying and selling Unimat lathe parts for a lathe that hasn't been made in 30 years. 

Harry


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 2, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> I can see how it might be a concern for new buyers or if you are thinking of add-ons.  I started buying quality tools with my dad about 50 years ago and I have never had one break down, or even a bearing go out.  I have replaced an on/off switch and a drive belt...
> 
> Here is a business opportunity - pick up one of the cracked ones on ebay and part it out.  There are guys on ebay buying and selling Unimat lathe parts for a lathe that hasn't been made in 30 years.
> 
> Harry



Such a good point. Shopsmith is the same way although they are still made but people are parting them out like crazy.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got this by email from CSUSA...


----------



## Keith Heyer (Nov 3, 2012)

Good luck on getting the leg stand.......They are on backorder according to Woodcraft.


----------



## Mike D (Nov 3, 2012)

Filing for bankruptcy in itself may not be the end of DELTA if they're restructuring. Many companies are doing it. It doesn't look good but it may not be the end of their support. Has anyone contacted Delta to ask what the story is?


----------



## Piper (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,  I am new this this forum but I wanted to give everyone a direct correspondence about the Delta Midi Lathe that I had with Delta.  I really want one of these so I contacted Delta directly.  Here is their response:

Thank you for contacting Delta. We appreciate you contacting us directly instead of listening to the naysayers. We have been in business and the top company in our class since the early 1900’s and we aren’t in jeopardy of stopping anytime soon. We went through a transition July 1, 2013. We used to partner with Stanley Black & Decker and they did all the part ordering for us. As of July 1. We cut all ties with them and became a stand alone company. We are currently handling every aspect of our business. At that time we were suppose to get all of our parts back from them so we could continue to sell as normal but unfortunately they didn’t send us all of our parts like they said they would and we had to order thousands of parts to raise our stock. Since this transition we are getting hundreds of parts in every week and we have brand new service centers and Delta dealers. If a company is telling you that they cant get Delta parts, it’s probably because they are one of our former service centers or dealers that we dealt with when we were in business with Black & Decker. When we dissolved that relationship we got new service centers and dealers as well.

I just wanted to give you the facts on where Delta stands and where we will still be standing one hundred more years from now. We hope you make the best decision that suits you when you get ready to purchase, but if you want quality, our decades of service speaks for itself. Have a wonderful afternoon.

I hope this helps a few of the turners who hope to get a Delta Lathe 46-460.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 29, 2013)

Piper said:


> Hello Everyone,  I am new this this forum but I wanted to give everyone a direct correspondence about the Delta Midi Lathe that I had with Delta.  I really want one of these so I contacted Delta directly.  Here is their response:  Thank you for contacting Delta. We appreciate you contacting us directly instead of listening to the naysayers. We have been in business and the top company in our class since the early 1900s and we arent in jeopardy of stopping anytime soon. We went through a transition July 1, 2013. We used to partner with Stanley Black & Decker and they did all the part ordering for us. As of July 1. We cut all ties with them and became a stand alone company. We are currently handling every aspect of our business. At that time we were suppose to get all of our parts back from them so we could continue to sell as normal but unfortunately they didnt send us all of our parts like they said they would and we had to order thousands of parts to raise our stock. Since this transition we are getting hundreds of parts in every week and we have brand new service centers and Delta dealers. If a company is telling you that they cant get Delta parts, its probably because they are one of our former service centers or dealers that we dealt with when we were in business with Black & Decker. When we dissolved that relationship we got new service centers and dealers as well.  I just wanted to give you the facts on where Delta stands and where we will still be standing one hundred more years from now. We hope you make the best decision that suits you when you get ready to purchase, but if you want quality, our decades of service speaks for itself. Have a wonderful afternoon.  I hope this helps a few of the turners who hope to get a Delta Lathe 46-460.



That would make sense of the parts problem I suppose.  

Thanks for posting the info.  

One thing I wonder though is how ANY company can confidently claim that they we'll be around at all in 100 years.  

Somebody with enough money buys ANY company and does whatever they want with it.  

Not a knock on Delta as a company but just an impossible promise.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 29, 2013)

> One thing I wonder though is how ANY company can confidently claim that they we'll be around at all in 100 years.
> 
> Somebody with enough money buys ANY company and does whatever they want with it.
> 
> Not a knock on Delta as a company but just an impossible promise.



I think this is common puffery.


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 29, 2013)

Keith Heyer said:


> Good luck on getting the leg stand.......They are on backorder according to Woodcraft.


 

I picked of the stand for $99.99 at Rockler in their overstock aisle.  It was well worth it for the price.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 29, 2013)

Parts are hard to get now.  I can only assume that is why Woodcraft has stopped promoting them.


----------



## redneckmedic (Oct 29, 2013)

Thi s is a very interesting thread as I just bought a bed extension for my LA200 about three hrs ago.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 29, 2013)

I am an oldtime Delta user, and I have been watching the Delta parts issues for over a year.  It seems that they are on the edge of getting back into the parts business.  Close, but not close enough to convince me to spend a bundle on new Delta equipment.  In another few months I feel they will have passed the threshold and be back on schedule.  But until then, I will watch from the sides.


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 29, 2013)

This is similar to the story I got from a different vendor.  That party said that when the current owners bought Delta from B&D, they didn't also buy the parts inventory and then could not get the parts later.  That always seemed like a silly excuse to me as any good business deal would not have overlooked that.


----------



## mvande21 (Nov 9, 2013)

Another discussion on this website read that the rumor is that Delta is going belly up, so parts and machines are getting hard to get.


----------

